# Knoppix pour Extras.rsrc & Extras2.rsrc



## link.javaux (22 Mars 2008)

salut, 

J'ai par mégarde supprimé les fichiers
Extras.rsrc
Extras.rsrc
(fichier indispensable pour la plus part des applications)

J'aimerai aller les remplacer à cet endroit
/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/Resources/

mais je n'ai plus accès au finder (je suis pas sur mon ordi) donc j'ai pensé en passant par un cd bootable de linux.

Mais avec knoppix je sais pas comment accéder à la direction ci dessus.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

(des screenshot ce serait le pied) 

merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2008)

en bootant sur le DVD de leopard/tiger, après avoir choisi la langue, tu peux lancer un terminal depuis la barre de menu.
Il te suffira dans ce cas, de remettre les fichiers que tu as supprimé (je pense même qu'une clef USB peut monter)


----------



## link.javaux (22 Mars 2008)

ah génial ça !

tu saurais me donner le commende exacte que j'aille pas faire des merde ?
merci


----------



## daffyb (22 Mars 2008)

tu as des copies quelque part des fichiers que tu as supprimés ??


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2008)

c'est un delire de supprimer des fichier dans les frameworks ou pas? (car c'est pas trouvé par spotlight, par defaut )


----------



## link.javaux (23 Mars 2008)

oui c'est du délire, et j'ai les fichier supprimé à cette endroit; 

maisonette/Documents/HUD/Mail scrollbars for Leo/old/Extras.rsrc
maisonette/Documents/HUD/Mail scrollbars for Leo/old/Extras2.rsrc


pour les espaces dans le terminal je met quoi ?


----------



## flotow (23 Mars 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> pour les espaces dans le terminal je met quoi ?



un drag and drop , ca va te faire les espaces '\ '
voila


----------



## link.javaux (23 Mars 2008)

je suis dans le terminal la, et quand je tape 

"ls" 

je vois 

".forward   Library"

pourquoi je vois pas user et tout le patatra ?


----------



## daffyb (23 Mars 2008)

avec la commande cp tu pourras copier les fichiers au bon endroit
Sinon, si tu as iChat et Leopard (le plus simple) via iChat je te remets les fichiers au bon endroit.
Sinon, c'est possible en réseau via SSH (mais faut rediriger les port (dans la plus part des cas)
Mon pseudo iChat est dans mon profil


----------



## link.javaux (23 Mars 2008)

avec ichat ça marcherait pas vu que je saivais plus ouvrir un session.

J'ai bien essayé avec le terminal mais je ne trouvais pas ou était mon ordi si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.

Je viens de réinstaller léopard... tant pis

merci quand même pour le coup de main.

Si un modo passe, il peut cloturer le topic


----------

